# Mornington Peninsula Fishing tomorrow



## Sharkbait2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi guys any indication for good spot for fishing in from Mornington Peninsula tomorrow please let me know thanks guys and 
I'm new on this stuff...Never fish in PB


----------

